# traditional animation



## anton980 (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi guys!  Here's one of my projects for a traditional animation class.  Took about 2 weeks to draw in between other homework assignments, and it ended up as a stash of around 500 drawings!  Unfortunately, the audio got a little out of synch while compressing the video because some frames got dropped   Oh, and you need Divx to view it.

http://site254.webhost4life.com/blackcloud77/Final.avi

What do you think?

Anton


----------



## anton980 (Jan 18, 2005)

no good or the link doesnt work?


----------



## Corry (Jan 18, 2005)

That was great!  Very good!   You hand drew EACH FRAME?


----------



## anton980 (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah - a lot of work.  I think it ended up as around 500 sheets of paper, I still have them stashed somewhere....  After getting into animation I've gotten a whole new respect for the animators throughout the world!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jan 20, 2005)

Pretty dang funny Anton, good work


----------

